# How to make a REALISTIC cannon! Part 2



## BlackBlade (Nov 25, 2011)

What size of ABS Tubing did you use for the inside? Also where did you purchase the Pink foam?.....I went to Home Depot and they looked at me with a deer in the headlights look....LOL!


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

BlackBlade said:


> What size of ABS Tubing did you use for the inside? Also where did you purchase the Pink foam?.....I went to Home Depot and they looked at me with a deer in the headlights look....LOL!


In the colder parts of the US.


----------



## Bryan316 (Oct 18, 2009)

I can recommend contacting an audio supply store for speaker cabinet porting tubes. Online you can order them from Part-Express.com who stock vent port tubing in various sizes. I have some 2.5" and 3" tubes, 4 feet long each. Cheap enough, heck the shipping was more expensive than the product.

Something to mention here about that tube, if you intend to make a fogging cannon barrel or do the ol' compressed air spudzooka boom gun, make that internal tube run the whole length of your cannon. Then you can run whatever special effects into the back of the cannon and it'll reach all the way through.



By the way.... the aging and rust pits in your cannon are SPOT ON! I do believe you've studied an old cast-iron car axle or two as research? Heh heh....


----------



## BlackBlade (Nov 25, 2011)

Bryan316 said:


> I can recommend contacting an audio supply store for speaker cabinet porting tubes. Online you can order them from Part-Express.com who stock vent port tubing in various sizes. I have some 2.5" and 3" tubes, 4 feet long each. Cheap enough, heck the shipping was more expensive than the product.
> 
> Something to mention here about that tube, if you intend to make a fogging cannon barrel or do the ol' compressed air spudzooka boom gun, make that internal tube run the whole length of your cannon. Then you can run whatever special effects into the back of the cannon and it'll reach all the way through.
> 
> ...


Thanks "Bryan316" for the information....Much appreciated!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

MOD NOTE: fixed missing images from 2019 website update!


----------

